# The DieselTent ..  a panel van camper conversion



## UKgregUK (Jul 21, 2014)

A mini vid of the recently completed panel van conversion...  (yep... showing off my baby! :heart
[video=youtube_share;tv3B57ytZWQ]http://youtu.be/tv3B57ytZWQ[/video]


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 21, 2014)

Slick video and a stealthy van! Good luck in your travels.
John


----------



## MikeH (Jul 21, 2014)

I like it! My problem is getting stuck at the part shown at 56 seconds


----------



## tadpole58 (Jul 21, 2014)

Love the video - you've gone for the same layout the guy who converted ours did. Then we changed it once we bought it 

just a bit, we wanted an L-shaped seat (so we didn't have to sit next to each other!) Hope you have as much fun in yours as we do in ours


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Very interesting and a lovely conversion, slick video as mentioned but noticeable we see you a few times and a pair of very nicely manicured hands but not both at the same time :goodnight:


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## 666jw (Jul 22, 2014)

Fantastic video, well worth watching


----------



## horshamjack (Jul 22, 2014)

Great conversion job. slick vid 
All the more fun knowing you did the work yourself ..Have fun


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Jul 23, 2014)

Brilliant :fun:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice nail varnish!
The van is awesome too.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 24, 2014)

Cool van cooler video great job.


----------

